# Threaded rivet long arm type need instructions for jigs etc ?



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have several rivet guns inc an air type and hand , and would like some information. I just bought from a friend who is elderly and not close by i.e lives a way in a different part of Scotland.LOL a long arm threaded rivet machine with all accessories etc, but no instructions.Question is , is there a set of printable instructions here free or somewhere on the net etc. It's a NCG type and I know basically how they work but need a little help anyone here have one or can let me have a pointer or two re the aformentioned set of free instructions.These are very handy tools for making jigs and accessories for your tools and machines. Alistair


----------



## mastersus (Aug 16, 2013)

D you mean a long armed one like this


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NO thats not it! Its a pop rivet gun which is similar but the one.The one I am writing about, installs threaded rivets in blind holes or in metal etc and leaves a rivetted nut behind to allow you to bolt things to.I have in any case found the info I require I THINK lol thanks again Alistair
see here


----------

